# necking in fabric



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

started doing
tore off the fabric














inserts in the doors hold on bolts, and basically soldered







with a knife need to be careful 







*result **like this *(new photos havent yet)







Remaining remake largest insert


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

soon more foto)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Is that some sort of Leather?
Looks good so far


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Is that some sort of Leather?
> Looks good so far


leatherette


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

OuBi said:


> leatherette


Cool. I look forward to more pictures


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is an older post where one user has done this mod. It has some diagrams to help you remove some of the dash pieces. On page 3 is some photos of the finished project. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/3190-ccustomize-cloth-part-dashboard.html

I really like the looks of what you have done so far!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Here is an older post where one user has done this mod. It has some diagrams to help you remove some of the dash pieces. On page 3 is some photos of the finished project. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/3190-ccustomize-cloth-part-dashboard.html
> 
> I really like the looks of what you have done so far!


txh,me just left until a big remake boxneeds time, is very laziness:wink:
​I hope this week I will complete


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's going to come out really nice.

Next one you do, can you take picture of piece after you taken off the fabric?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope that helps with removing the other trim pieces if you haven't already figured it out.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Mick said:


> That's going to come out really nice.
> 
> Next one you do, can you take picture of piece after you taken off the fabric?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


there when you remove the fabric substrate will be white ( 1 foto)
it is very difficult to pull out, not practically possible
it is better not to tear off (the white backing) glue better at it, it will give softness
1 and 2 photos I tried to clean off it, it is not correct
and the tissue darts off very well


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

By the way, I bought a large part of China on ebey
sent just such, like a fake









darker fabric
no this is just a white substrate

chat with the seller on the subject:tongue:


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

ready 
today only had the time to take a photo

finishing process was so :








result:




























































_*Happy New Year*_


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Looks great!


thx


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That came out awesome! Good job.

And "I hobbull Togo u" too!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Mick said:


> That came out awesome! Good job.
> 
> And "I hobbull Togo u" too!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks,I tried)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job, looks good!

South Park, NICE!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

выглядит здорово
vyglyadit zdorovo
!

? Looks great and google translator gave me that when i typed looks great!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

iKermit said:


> выглядит здорово
> vyglyadit zdorovo
> !
> 
> ? Looks great and google translator gave me that when i typed looks great!


interpreter translated it right 
thank you


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

soon I'll be doing the dashboard visor in black leather


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

That is awesome. Where did you get the leatherette? I want to get rid of the mesh so bad. I would pay someone to do it for me.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Luigi said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get the leatherette? I want to get rid of the mesh so bad. I would pay someone to do it for me..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


in the store, or you can buy a car atelier
I would have helped, but look where I live, it shall be badly off 

Faux Leather Fabric | eBay
can be viewed here


----------

